# hey guys



## gh0st (Nov 3, 2008)

What's up guys? I've just turned 20 and have been thinking about the big 2-1. I'm getting my CHL and a 40VE S&W Sigma soon after I hit 21. I've done my research and seen all the 38, 380 pocket gun rhetoric but I'm not interested in agitating someone who attacks me, I want to disable them.

The issue at hand is concealable holsters. I want a holster that will position the weapon a little further to the right (almost on the top of my belly) than most shoulders holsters put them. This will allow for the quickest route to my gun while still allowing for concealment.

I know these exist and are common but I haven't seen any for sale on the internet so far. Any help?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

How concealable is a shoulder holster that sits "almost on top of my belly"? You would have to cover it up with something that doesn't allow quick access if needed. Please describe a little better what you are looking for, i.e., shoulder holster, IWB, etc. and you can get some better help on what you're looking for. Just my .02. Good luck.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.



tekhead1219 said:


> How concealable is a shoulder holster that sits "almost on top of my belly"? You would have to cover it up with something that doesn't allow quick access if needed. Please describe a little better what you are looking for, i.e., shoulder holster, IWB, etc. and you can get some better help on what you're looking for. Just my .02. Good luck.


I agree. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## gh0st (Nov 3, 2008)

*in that case*

I guess in that case, what sort of holster would be good for concealing said pistol and providing for quick withdrawal?


----------

